# Let's Read Books



## That Guy (Jun 14, 2013)

Didn't want to start a new thread unnecessarily, but couldn't find a book thread.  So . . .

Finishing up a Dean Koontz novel "Odd Apocalypse".  Koontz is okay.  Although, he can go a little overboard with his descriptions I do enjoy his stories and sense of humor.  

As we all know, local book stores are dying and the selection at the drug store or supermarket and either nonexistent or pretty sparse.  So, since I would much rather haunt the aisles of books in a store rather than have Amazon tell me what might intrest me due to my most recent search or purchase, hit up the only store left in the area . . . a major chain that's killing the mom and pop stores and is even thinning out itself.

Major finds:

"Bad Monkey" by Carl Hiaasen.  God, I love this guy.  His characters, stories and humor are the best.  Those of you with intimate knowledge of Florida should appreciate him.
                  "The Black Box" by Michael Connelly.  Another of my most favorite authors.  His novels with the Harry Bosch character and others about "the Lincoln Lawyer" are terrific.
                  "Predator" by Patricia Cornwell.  She writes really well and I enjoy her Kay Scarpetta character.

That was about $50 worth that I will burn through in no time . . .    But, worth every penny.

With these and other authors I like, it's pure torture awaiting their next book.  But, even more difficult is after reading everything from all who have passed on, there will be no more from them...


----------



## That Guy (Jun 14, 2013)

SifuPhil 




*Resident Nutcase*





















Join DateOct 2012LocationPennsylvania, USAPosts1,457​

Speaking of reading books, I was doing some research on Amazon best-sellers today, and now I'm depressed.

Do you have ANY idea what the best-selling authors are pulling in on a monthly basis from Amazon _alone_? And the thing is, the majority of the best sellers are fiction ...




Dan Brown's _Inferno: A Novel_ - *$1.04 million* / month
Sylvia Day's _Entwined With You_ - $782,000 / month
and a surprise for #3 - Bel Kaufman's _Up The Down Staircase_, her classic 1965 novel - $733,000 / month (mostly school sales)



... I really have to buckle down and do more writing ... ​
​


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Jun 15, 2013)

I enjoy reading books, and now I have started reading on the iPad, and I really like that, as well. My library has an ebook section, and I don't even have to go anywhere to borrow them, or worry about a fine if I don't get them read and turned back in before they are due.
I also check out amazon for the free books on there, and download them to the kindle app on my iPad. They have different free ones every day, so there are always new books to find.
I also trade books with my daughter, and she usually enjoys the same kinds of books as I do. She just gave me the new Steve Berry book, about Christopher  Columbus.
One of my favorite books is just a cute little story about a telepathic girl and her blue Macaw, who lives just after the apocalypse. It is called Emergence, and is by David Palmer. It is one of those books that leaves a lasting impression, at least it did with me.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 15, 2013)

I enjoy post apocalyptic stories, HFL.  Will have to find "Emergence" and add it to my growing pile of new books to read.  Thanks!


----------



## Pappy (Jun 16, 2013)

Ipad reader here too. I've always got a new mystery going and really enjoy being able to download a new story immediately. I get most of my stories from Amazon and download to my Kindle app which is nice because you can read it anywhere, even without wi-Fi if it's not available.


----------



## R. Zimm (Jun 16, 2013)

Your public library is the way to go either physical or electronic. The best book I have read lately was Daniel H. Wilson's "Robopocalypse" which is in the make as a movie by Spielberg (out early next year).

After reading this you will never buy a self driving car!

Wilson also has another book that is more recent called "Amped" that is good too.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 16, 2013)

I used to haunt the library.  But, I have such a compassion for books that I want to keep them long after they've been read.  Guess I should go to a meeting . . . "Hello.  My name is That Guy and I read books . . . "


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Jun 16, 2013)

Oh, That Guy, I SO agree with you about wanting to keep books !  Some of them, you can read, and by the time you start the next book, you have forgotten the last one, but some books just touch the heart, and then I want to keep that book, so I can read it anytime I want.  Some movies are just that good, too ! 
One of my favorite movies, that I would love to own, is Frequency, starring Dennis Quaod. It is just a wonderful blend of a twisting plot, and sci-fi, and heartwarming story , all in one. 
And sometimes, I want to keep a book, just so I can research some of the information that I read, especially if it is a true story, or documentary kind of book, like Chariots of the Gods, or the Hollow Earth.


----------



## R. Zimm (Jun 19, 2013)

I heard that Vince Flynn died today at only 47 (Prostrate Cancer I believe). Reminds me to read one of his novels again, a great author.

Also makes me happy to be alive in general!


----------



## BDBoop (May 21, 2014)

JUST finished The Husband's Secret. It has been a very long time since I cried this hard while reading a book. Not sure what I shall read next, but I can't recommend this one highly enough.


----------



## JustBonee (May 23, 2014)

I belong to a book club, and get addicted at times. (and don't get other things done!) .. grrrrrr
 ... always looking for recommendations.  
Thanks Bobbi.


----------



## BDBoop (May 23, 2014)

De nada. Since that post, I dove through The Fault in Our Stars. Mother Fletcher, for the feels!!


----------



## jerry old (Aug 29, 2019)

The trilogy "The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo," (which is peculiar as I don't usually care for that type of book(s).
Info: three movies made, one in Swedish, two other productions, in English 
First movie: the father was in a nursing home, two English versions it was her mother.
Non-fiction
Flyboys: james Bradley
Loren Eiseley: : "The Night Country," plus several others

Fictionn

Read a lot of Grit Lit
'Joe,' Larry Brown from flyleaf "...appalls, repels....decency not quite crippled by liquor and self-loathing..."
The best fictional account of co-dependency you'll ever read.


----------

